
Ask HN: Any Open Source Project in Need of UI Help? - fairpx
To celebrate the launch of our new service (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;fairpixels.pro) where we offer unlimited UI and Brand design to Software Companies, we wanted to help one or two OSS projects for Free. No strings attached. Which OSS could really benefit from a UI and branding upgrade? Who do we contact?
======
mbaha
Hi :),

I'm part of a team that spent the last two years organizing job fairs. The
thing we've noticed is that while they're a great way for recruiters to reach
out to candidates looking for jobs, these type of events didn't get the
digital love they should deserve.

We want to make organizing job fairs as easy as drinking water. We've recently
launched a GitHub org and intend to make everything out in the open
([https://github.com/fairplanner](https://github.com/fairplanner) for more
details) because we believe that open-sourcing our ideas will lead to a better
product for our end costumers.

As you know, launching a start-up can be hard at the beginning, and we
desperately lack marketing/branding skills. It would be awesome if you could
help us out ;).

Thanks!

------
zer00eyz
Pick something your going to use and pitch them.

UI, Make sure after you get the changes green lighted you stay and implement
them as well.

